

Hacker Breaks Through Encryption Shield Before Uploading Nano-Virus - coldtea
http://www.theonion.com/articles/fasttalking-computer-hacker-just-has-to-break-thro,32000/?ref=auto

======
korussian
_"At press time, sources confirmed this is why Cipher is the best in the
business."_

